# Moderator



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Hello. I was just wondering when you would be recruiting another moderator or two again because I have been wanting to be a moderator since I first registered here. I've been here basically since day one. If there's any opening, that would be really cool. Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Same here, except - you actually have a chance. I'm so hated by the moderators I might as well not even mention it But good luck to you, you deserve it!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you both for your interest but currently we feel that we have a good handle on things and therefore arnt looking into adding moderators.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for offering DBSogre! I didn't know you were interested before. 

As Steve says we are full at the moment. But we are always trying to meet the needs of our users, so in the future as we add more forums We will be sure to look you up. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Be careful guys---you might get what you asked for!

As a former mod at another site I can tell you it ain't all glamour. In fact thers's no glamour at all. It is a lot of work and burn out can beb painful. IF you don't believe me go look at that other forum.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

But what about the groupies? What else can regular guys like us do to get groupies?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Dude you need your own rock band.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Or we can start our own DBSTalk rock band


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We can use the name "The Transponders"  

Or how about "The Spot Beams"


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I think with the retro craze now, the "Psychodelic Spot Satellites" would be best. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome back Tony!

Hope your trip was great! If you want write a new thread telling of your adventures!


----------

